# Update for my custom Ti Dancing Slingshot



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Boys & Girls, i remember i talk about because how light the Ti dancing Slingshot was if use heavy loop band setup "2040" i can feel the shock shock from the loop bands more than the more heavy Black Pocket thunder, so during the weekend i dig out my flatband converter plug a set of flatband and a set of 1632 loop band than lets lose some 8mm and 9.5mm steel ball @ 5m toward a A4 rabbit target, i know there are many miss and flyers as i am still a Noob atm and still need to work on aiming and pouch release but it is as i predicted by using flatband and 1632, the shock comming from the 0.65 flatband and 1632 loop are very very small, it dose feel very comfortable to shoot with all day long, as i do not have any pseudo-tapers 1632 or 2040 i would say still comfortable to shoot with, at the end i don't really care what bands set going to be put on i love my 10mm Ti rod slingshot because its made of Titanium, its Very Light and its Lasts Forever.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great!!!!! Nice grouping also


----------



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Tag said:


> Looks great!!!!! Nice grouping also


Thank You..i shoot with a small tub of mix 8mm and 9.5mm steel balls about 250 rounds but there are still lots of rooms to improve on after all its only 5m, 10m are my next goal i still need to cut down those flyers and group them mostly at the head. ^_^


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

You know you are teasing me. I want one. I really need a titanium slingshot to go with the titanium pen that I carry everywhere.

Could you post a link so i can find one of them?


----------



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> You know you are teasing me. I want one. I really need a titanium slingshot to go with the titanium pen that I carry everywhere.
> 
> Could you post a link so i can find one of them?


There you go mate also give DK a pm to make sure how much it is going to be and how long waiting time for the custom made Ti Slingshot..http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/custom-titanium-dangkung-hunting-slingshot_1253?position=50&list=l3UQxajgfTni1B8JEchtzrgRwvM4wYBQ_7x4cJDi1TY


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you NZ Looper. I've checked out the website and contacted Dankung about ordering a Titanium model so now all I can do is wait. Thanks again.


----------

